# John Love on caring for an infirm pastor



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 24, 2021)

Remember that this day Jesus Christ recommends, by my mouth, to your continued affectionate regard, your aged and venerable pastor, that now you should tenderly cherish him in the bleak season of infirmity. He hath long been among you as a spiritual father, dispensing that bread of life which hath been, I trust, the medicine and strength of your souls.

It will be your glory, it will be a token for good to you, that he should, by the help of your fervent prayers, retire from the earthly sanctuary in the spiritual dignity and splendour, I will not say of a setting sun, but of a sun ready to arise in a more glorious sky than that which is now visible to the eyes of mortals.

For the reference, see John Love on caring for an infirm pastor.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

